# Infiniti Emerg-E Video First Look: 2012 Geneva Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti is preparing to build a flagship performance car or at least they're thinking about it. Unveiled today at the Geneva Motor Show, the Infiniti Emerg-E is our first look at just what that halo model might be.

Powered by twin-electric motors with a 3-cylinder range extender gasoline engine, Infiniti is promising some impressive things with this stunning concept car. For more details and an up-close look at the Emerg-E, watch out First Look video below.

More: *Infiniti Emerg-E Video First Look: 2012 Geneva Motor Show* on Autoguide.com


----------



## Robinwood (May 25, 2011)

I had drive my Kia sportage over that big fat bentley:idhitit:


----------

